# Waiting again, part II



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Ok, now for the good stuff! lol

1 10 ct box Cohiba Piramides EL 06
1 10 ct box Cohiba Maduri 5 Genios 

I'm drooling everywhere right now....


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

Nice!! 
I'm waiting for a good reason to fire up the one I have. I can just tell it's gonna be amazing though!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

No Surprise I've been drooling from every post you put up Brian-How do you do it?--Man!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Your just not right man, just not right!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Cohiba goodness. Man, Brian - you sure know how to make a doc jealous!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

This is getting pretty sick Brian.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Is jealousy an accepted emotion in this forum?


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

This madness has got too stop!!!


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow that is better than viagra!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

OK, now you are just showing off.











I like it, keep doing it.:biggrin:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh the humanity!

:dribble:


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know if I can take anymore of this


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

More Cohiba goodness... Party at Brian's house - in a year or so!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

OK now this is just teasing us:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

:dribble:Yummy!:dribble:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Feed me, Seymour / Feed me all night long - That's right, boy! - Go to it, Feed me Seymour / Feed me all night long / Cause if you feed me, Seymour / I can grow up big and strong.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Those Cohiba's look amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow nice stash...


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

I know what everyone needs for their birthday.....bibs!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Come on! I mean, geez already. Wow!! Seriously, where is that cigar leprechaun of yours?????? 

CD


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Very nice Brian. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow brother.. that is some serious cigar ****..


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

now i am completely officially jealous sir!


:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::brick:


----------



## aokrongly (Dec 26, 2007)

The evil part is that it isn't just a pic that says "here it is"... He runs a series of pictures like your opening the box and can take one out... but you can't...

You are evil!

Nice smokes. How does the Maduri 5 compare to the Choix?

...ten little indians all in a row..


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Another phenomenal pick-up. How do you do it?????


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Those Cohiba Maduro look great, Ive not got round to buying some yet, but after those pics, I think ill make a journey. Let me know what you think of them


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Brian, you are the Larry Flint of Cigar ****!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Those look mouth watering good.
lol


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

lucky bastard thats all I can say.


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------

